# كيفيه عمل دائره تعقب ؟؟؟؟؟



## THE SNIPER H (31 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اخواني الاعزاء دمتم بالصحه والعافيه 
هذ اول مشاركه لي في هذا المنتدي الرائع وارجو ان تفيدوني في بحثي علي اجهزه تعقب 
الموضوع ببساطه عباره عن دائره صغيره مرسله لا يتعدي حجمها عقله الاصبع تعمل علي ارسال ذبذبات الي الدائره المستقبله ذات هوائي لتحديد اتجاه الدائره المرسله عن طريق ذبذبات تعمل علي موجات الراديو
ارجو ان تفيدوني في صنع هذه الدائره 
بالمناسبه هذه الدوائر موجوده بالفعل وتستخدم مع الصقور حيث توضع الدائره المرسله معلقه علي ظهر الصقر لتحدبد مكانه لاسترجاعه بعد عمليه الصيد


----------



## muhammed_snake2000 (2 سبتمبر 2010)

والله اخويه فكره عن جد روعه وانا اريد ان اعرف كيفيه عمل هل منضومه وصور لها

و اي معلومه مفيده عنها


----------

